# SPIDERS



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Two weeks ago, and this past weekend I've received what I'm pretty sure is a spider bite on my lower leg. The area around it swells up to a half a golf ball with redness, and fever, then goes away in a couple of days.

I'm spraying triazacide, and the bayer lawn insect stuff alternately. From what I can tell they do not knock out spiders. Any ideas on a spray to use to get them out of the yard?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

spiders are hard to kill. They don't drag their bodies through chemicals like many other insects.

Eliminate areas they hang out in. Destroy their food sources.
Where were you when you got the bite?


----------



## Jacks_Designs (May 4, 2020)

I use Temprid FX. I've seen great results.
https://www.domyown.com/temprid-fx-...0SoB7ot9ErZ1_dnd_bUqdLuY-TgNlUkBoC-F8QAvD_BwE


----------

